# Where has all the good TV gone?



## Gnome (May 14, 2010)

*Post the shows you miss.*

mine are:


MST3K
Dr. Who
Knightrider
M*A*S*H*
Swampthing
The Musters
Beastmaster
The trap door
Dark Shadows
Fawlty Towers
The Highlander
Ren and Stimpy
Red skelton show
The Twilight Zone
Tales from the Crypt
Are you being served?
The Real Ghostbusters 
kolchak the night stalker
Transformers (gen 1 & 2)
Inspector Gadget (cartoon)
 looney toons / merry melodies 
The Adams Family (the new stuff is shit)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (cant stand the new ones)
The Muppet show (yeah the "Muppet show tonight" was just ok)
PeeWees play-house (ok, yeah, i know...but its just nostalgic to me)
*
EDIT: afew new ones i remembered added *
ect ect
 cant good tv be made anymore?


----------



## Kommodore (May 14, 2010)

I can't really put my finger on the reason behind it, but TV today is fucking terrible. I never watch TV anymore.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

you know that old saying. TVs a medium.it's neither rare nor well done. most good shows are far and few IMHO.

edit forgot the fact that there are more channels chasing the viewers which means more crappy shows.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 14, 2010)

Dexter's Lab
Invader Zim
Hey Arnold!


----------



## Ireful (May 14, 2010)

I think program has gone down the toilet. MTV is false advertisement since they no longer show music videos, G4tv keeps showing cops and cheaters, and what is up with the Discovery Channel showing Cash Cab all the time. With the rise of Hulu and Netflix, I wouldn't doubt that cable will be obsolete very soon.


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

you know it's getting bad when the weather channel is going to start showing movies.


----------



## Plantar (May 14, 2010)

Good TV went on vacation like your mother said. Don't go digging around in the backyard, either.

Also, Hey Arnold!, Recess, Scooby Doo, Angry Beavers...


----------



## Mentova (May 14, 2010)

Most old cartoons that were actually funny and had subtle adult jokes instead of stupid anime ripoffs and LOLRANDOM shit we have today.


----------



## Zolen (May 14, 2010)

Most of them have been taken over by drama's about 14-17 year old girls who got pregnant, and shows about how midgets are living.


----------



## Soupa (May 14, 2010)

Fraggle Rock


----------



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

I miss the days of history showing actual history shows.
I miss the days of discovery and animal planet being educational.
I miss the days of g4tv showing gamer programming.
I miss the days of cartoon network showing cartoons.
AND I MISS PORTAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (May 14, 2010)

Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Johnny Bravo
Time Squad
Big Guy and Rusty
Dragonball Z (was fun to laugh at)
Gundam Wing
Zoids
Any other cool Toonami shows
Supermarket Sweep
Shop Til You Drop


----------



## Jashwa (May 14, 2010)

The most interesting part of this thread is the way that OP's list resembles an inverse graph such as 1/x. I love how almost each entry is longer than the one before it.


----------



## Mailbox (May 14, 2010)

abitfuzzy said:


> you know it's getting bad when the weather channel is going to start showing movies.



Already there!


----------



## abitfuzzy (May 14, 2010)

Mailbox said:


> Already there!


 sorry not what i meant. the weather is showing movies on Fridays at 8 they're calling it [a flick and a forecast]. it's on there site.


----------



## Oovie (May 14, 2010)

I was disappointed to see King of the Hill get cut, whilst I agree with TV being horrible this decade King of the Hill was the one pleasure I still had in it. The nineties, big list of great shows don't even have to list them.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 14, 2010)

Gnome said:


> *Post the shows you miss.*
> 
> mine are:
> 
> ...



Also Poke'mon when there was not a zillion of them,
Dragon Ball (GT, Z)
The Ripping Friends
Monty Python
Freaky Stories
Oh and Drawn Together


----------



## Altamont (May 14, 2010)

The only TV I can stand to watch these days is LOST. The rest is garbage.

Shows I miss:

Tiny Toon Adventures
Animaniacs
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Avatar (Recent, I know, but still awesome!)
Samurai Jack
Dexter's Laboratory
The Powerpuff Girls
Codename: Kids Next Door
The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Dragon Ball Z
Johnny Bravo
Looney Tunes (I know, they were theatrical shorts, but still...)
Neon Genesis Evangelion

I just turned 18 in February, and my favorite things ever are all still cartoons  God, I miss the good 'ol days.


----------



## Stawks (May 14, 2010)

Soupa said:


> Fraggle Rock



This show scares the shit out of me. Fuck Fraggle Rock.

I miss Arrested Development, Firefly, and Street Sharks.

Everything else I can live without.

Also Mighty Ducks.


----------



## TwilightV (May 14, 2010)

There's still good shows on, you just need to know where to look. And if it's that big a problem, speak the Hell up to the assholes responsible for the decline. Start and actually finish a petition instead of going "BAAAAWW Petitions never work so i'm not signing one". Hell they got one for Toonami started that might actually catch CN's attention (with over 1000 signatures).


----------



## Elessara (May 14, 2010)

Gnome said:


> Ren and Stimpy
> Tales from the Crypt
> Inspector Gadget (cartoon)
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
> The Muppet Show


*OH GAWD YES*

Also,
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Land of the Lost
Dinosaurs
Captain Planet
The ORIGINAL Power Rangers
Beast Wars
Are you Afraid of the Dark
The Adventurers Down Under
The first season of Digimon
Speed Racer
Scooby Doo
Miracles and Other Wonders
Beyond Belief
Unsolved Mysteries
X-files

Great... now I've saddened myself.


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2010)

Gnome said:


> ect ect


It's "etc."

I can't really remember any shows I particularly enjoyed when I was younger. I had more fun playing DooM.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

Clone High =/


----------



## TwilightV (May 14, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Clone High =/



That got cancelled because a guy went on a hunger strike over the portrayal of Ghandi. Shame, it was a good show. Probably one of the factors in me liking the Total Drama series the creators went on to make.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 14, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> That got cancelled because a guy went on a hunger strike over the portrayal of Ghandi. Shame, it was a good show. Probably one of the factors in me liking the Total Drama series the creators went on to make.


I know why. People are retarded and this is an example of that.


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Dexter is probably the most consistently well-written show I've watched.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2010)

Gnome said:


> MST3K


  While not on TV, it's still around and kicking.  Try Rifftrax, a "Best of" on Youtube tends to turn up some good ones.



Gnome said:


> Inspector Gadget (cartoon)
> looney toons / merry melodies
> The Adams Family (the new stuff is shit)
> The Muppet show (yeah the "Muppet show tonight" was just ok)





KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dexter's Lab
> Hey Arnold!





Crocodile said:


> Scooby Doo





Dasaki said:


> I miss the days of history showing actual history shows.
> I miss the days of discovery and animal planet being educational.
> I miss the days of cartoon network showing cartoons.





DJ-Moogle said:


> Johnny Bravo
> Time Squad
> Any other cool Toonami shows





EdieFantabulous said:


> Also Poke'mon when there was not a zillion of them,


  Alright, I do kinda miss the first two seasons.  Might be nostalgia, but they didn't throw in "OMG WATER R WEAK AGAINST ELECTRIC!" into every battle, and you could at least work under the pretense that the party was somewhat competent.



EdieFantabulous said:


> Monty Python





Altamont said:


> The only TV I can stand to watch these days is LOST. The rest is garbage.


  From what I heard, the latest LOST episode wasn't exactly being nice to its watchers.



Altamont said:


> Animaniacs
> Courage the Cowardly Dog



As for those I didn't immediately recognize on the list:

Married... With Children.
Freakazoid.
Ed, Edd, n' Eddy.
Cinemat-whatever-the-fuck-it's-called from G4-TechTV.  Because, hey, sometimes you found some good cutscenes from it.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

Hey everyone, remember when we had cartoons that didn't totally suck? Like Looney Tunes and The Jetsons? Look at the piles of crap that are being dished to our young viewers nowadays...


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Hey everyone, remember when we had cartoons that didn't totally suck? Like Looney Tunes and The Jetsons? Look at the piles of crap that are being dished to our young viewers nowadays...



It's just about the same shit that was dished out to us between reruns of shitty Hanna Barbera formulaic reruns with horrific animation (which they also have)
Looney Tunes/Merry Melodies, Tom and Jerry, and Tex Avery stuff (with most of the racist imagery removed) is still played on TV.

i think there's a lot of comparable quality in animation and content


----------



## Gnome (May 14, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> if it's that big a problem, speak the Hell up to the assholes responsible for the decline. Start and actually finish a petition instead of going "BAAAAWW Petitions never work so i'm not signing one".



...i never intended a "BAAAWW" thread, i just wanted to hear about what people felt was good tv, perhaps even what of it was nostalgic to them.

Oh yeah, i SERIOUSLY need to add "David the Gnome" to my list! :grin:


----------



## Oasus (May 14, 2010)

You left off one very important show....


Legends of the Hidden Temple


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> You left off one very important show....
> 
> 
> Legends of the Hidden Temple



i have a purple parrots shirt
PURP P's all the way
kirk fogg
number one
a friend of mine bought a set replica of the silver monkey just to prove that you have to be retarded to not be able to put that fucking thing together

fuck
i miss nick gas

the fact that mike o' malley is still a person and not being all LETS GO TO MO in a dirty trenchcoat in a new york alley somewhere is shocking to me
There was one episode of the International GUTS where he literally said "SHE GOES THROUGH THE CARGO NET TUNNEL _SHEDDING HER MORTAL COIL_"
if i had been dropping acid at the time, i would've tumbled off the edge of reality and never come back

shedding her mortal coil
my god


----------



## Elessara (May 14, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> You left off one very important show....
> 
> 
> Legends of the Hidden Temple


 
Oh man I loved that show! XD


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> You left off one very important show....
> 
> 
> Legends of the Hidden Temple


Epic.


----------



## Ames (May 14, 2010)

Dexter's Laboratory, 
Megas XLR (that show was fucking awesome), 
CAPTAIN PLANET, 
Street Sharks, 
Swat Kats (another fucking awesome show), 
Invader Zim, 
Samurai Jack,
Johnny Bravo (lol),
Zoids, 
and a million others that I can't remember atm


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 14, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Megas XLR (that show was fucking awesome),
> CAPTAIN PLANET,
> Samurai Jack,
> Johnny Bravo


Yeah, those were pretty good.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (May 14, 2010)

*Breaking news!:*

Everyone thinks they shows they grew up with during the more impressionable years of their life are better than the shows on TV now that they're not so impressionable!


----------



## nutty (May 14, 2010)

Dexter's Lab
Invader Zim
Angry Beavers
Are you Afraid of the Dark
Swat Kats
Rocko's modern life
What would you do
Double dare
Catdog
two stupid dogs
ahhh real monsters
rug rats
salute your shorts
Doug
Kablam


----------



## gdzeek (May 14, 2010)

All the animators with real taste werent paid enough lol, and the tasteful viewers have stockpiled video archives in our basements lol

Johnny Quest, Pirates of Dark water, Reboot, Gargoyles (first couple that came to mind)


----------



## Dasaki (May 14, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> All the animators with real taste werent paid enough lol, and the tasteful viewers have stockpiled video archives in our basements lol
> 
> Johnny Quest, Pirates of Dark water, Reboot, Gargoyles (first couple that came to mind)



Know anyone with the entire series of Portal?


----------



## Browder (May 14, 2010)

Farscape we barely knew ye.

D:


----------



## Slyck (May 14, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I was disappointed to see King of the Hill get cut, whilst I agree with TV being horrible this decade King of the Hill was the one pleasure I still had in it. The nineties, big list of great shows don't even have to list them.



King of the Hill got cut? Damn. Mike Judge always made the best stuff.



Gnome said:


> *Post the shows you miss.*
> 
> mine are:
> 
> ...



Damn. Good memories.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 14, 2010)

I remember The Cramp Twins being one of my last favourite shows. Watched it at 3am last night. Was actually pretty cool. While watching the 3am reruns of shows not cool enough for daytime, I came across reruns of dead shows that would have been new, or maybe a great way off from being aired, when I stopped watching cartoons. Odd feeling.
Courage the Cowardly Dog is also brilliant, and I have it all saved on my computer. 
Ren & Stimpy I have on DVD somewhere.

Ruuugraaats ;;


----------



## Jelly (May 14, 2010)

Browder said:


> Farscape we barely knew ye.
> 
> D:



Yes.
Yes.
Yes.


----------



## Surgat (May 14, 2010)

Farscape
MST3K 
The Kids in the Hall
Upright Citizens Brigade


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 14, 2010)

Community is a decent show
http://www.hulu.com/watch/147571/community-modern-warfare#s-p1-so-i0

I remember watching Megas XLR and all the other toonami shows... oh those were the days.


----------



## whatthefur (May 14, 2010)

Ghost Writer. 

anyone?

Also; Zoom, Out of the Box, Bear in the big blue house, Dragon tales etc.


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2010)

well....thats intriguing, yet in hindsight obvious...
you can certainly tell a persona age by what they find to have been good or nostalgic television  

e_o


----------



## TwilightV (May 16, 2010)

@Gnome: I know. I was just tossing that out there... 

@BakuryuuTyranno: While that is true, you have to admit the quality of most shows has been diminishing as of late.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 16, 2010)

Most new shows today seem to get worse and worse.
Guess its just the generation and there styles.


----------



## Elessara (May 17, 2010)

whatthefur said:


> Ghost Writer.


 
That show freaking rocked!

Also adding to my list:
Wishbone


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 17, 2010)

Elessara said:


> That show freaking rocked!
> 
> Also adding to my list:
> Wishbone


Yay wishbone


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (May 17, 2010)

There's good TV, just have to find your tastes.

However, I do miss Saturday Morning cartoons. None of that imported and scrubbed down anime, or live audience B.S. (Those cartoons like 16 or what's been airing which is essentially a live action show except with animated characters has to stop). Bring back Genndy Tartovsky, Man of Action (I actually kinda liked Ben 10, made me nostalgic), Joe Murray, etc, and just give them carte blanche for a two hour block to bring it back. Having Chowder and Flapjack is great, but I want moar, dammit.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 17, 2010)

There is some good to new TV...
Snookie gettting decked in the face lol


----------



## Attaman (May 17, 2010)

I think the problem with modern shows is less being worse, and more that they're _very_ niched, making it so they're either a big hit or a big miss.  Older shows seemed to be content with a mediocrity so long as a lot of people enjoyed it, while the newer shows cater to specific audiences (house wife, grades K-2, 'nerds', and so on) with no care for non-niche observers who might watch.


----------



## 8-bit (May 17, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> There's good TV, just have to find your tastes.
> 
> However, I do miss Saturday Morning cartoons. None of that imported and scrubbed down anime, or live audience B.S. (Those cartoons like 16 or what's been airing which is essentially a live action show except with animated characters has to stop). Bring back Genndy Tartovsky, Man of Action (I actually kinda liked Ben 10, made me nostalgic), Joe Murray, etc, and just give them carte blanche for a two hour block to bring it back. Having Chowder and Flapjack is great, but I want moar, dammit.



Ben10 is still on. 
Time squad
Megas XLR
KND
Courage
Invader Zim
Samurai Jack
Hey Arnold
... I can't remember anymore right now


A good show is one you can watch later in your life and still make you say "Deeeym!"


----------



## Twylyght (May 17, 2010)

Fringe
Dr. Who
House (sometimes)
Boondocks
Farscape
NCIS
Flash Forward
V (the new one)


----------



## Isen (May 17, 2010)

Stawks said:


> I miss Arrested Development, Firefly, and Street Sharks.
> 
> Everything else I can live without.
> 
> Also Mighty Ducks.


Stawks knows what's up.


----------



## Stawks (May 18, 2010)

Isen said:


> Stawks knows what's up.



Stop liking the things that I like.

Last guy who did that got banned for it.

YOU CHOOSE A DANGEROUS PATH (AND ARE AWESOME)


----------



## Gnome (May 18, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Fringe
> Dr. Who
> House (sometimes)
> Boondocks
> ...




holey fishdicks! I forgot Dr Who
D:


----------



## BroadSmak (May 19, 2010)

Sweden's like 5 years behind when it comes to TV, so we are still getting pretty old shows, it sucks.
I like the new shows..


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

They've gone to Canada.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 23, 2010)

_Batman: The Animated Series_.

Doesn't help that season boxsets are forty bucks, and the only time we get to watch Western animation in anime club is during the summer (which has officially ended).


----------



## Jw (Aug 23, 2010)

Gnome said:


> *Post the shows you miss.*
> 
> mine are:
> 
> ...



Just mentioning that show is enough reason for this thread.

Also, more kids shows, probably already mentioned:
Rocko's Modern Life
All That
Angry Beavers
Power Rangers (original series, go putties!)

And some other stuff
Futurama (almost, it was gone for years, but it's thankfully back)
Benny Hill Show (canceled by BBC)

And I have to mention, Heroes was a fun show concept that sadly fizzled out-- one of the better shows  in the past while.
House was great, but it's almost repetitive to me now, I can't seem to enjoy it as much for whatever reason. Obviously it's still on the air, but it feels like it's missing something now.

All the others of mine that I could think of have been mentioned already.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 23, 2010)

> Where has all the good TV gone?


To TV La- Oh wait, nevermind.

TV Land has fallen in recent years, with their new original sitcoms and reality shows. It used to be my go-to channel after Nick @ Nite gave the true classics the boot in favor of George Lopez marathons all year long. Now TV Land only houses All in the Family and The Jeffersons. I have to turn to Hallmark for I Love Lucy and Cheers.

*sigh*



jwmcd2 said:


> Also, more kids shows, probably already mentioned:
> Rocko's Modern Life
> All That
> Angry Beavers


These, plus

-Rugrats
-Kenan and Kel
-Ren & Stimpy
-Doug
-Hey Arnold



jwmcd2 said:


> Power Rangers (original series, go putties!)


 Saban reacquired the rights from Disney and now has a deal with Nickelodeon. Nicktoons TV will begin airing the entire 700 episode Power Ranger catalog, starting with the original Mighty Morphin Power Rangers(non-Disney revision garbage) this October.


----------



## Jw (Aug 23, 2010)

Blue Cup said:


> To TV La- Oh wait, nevermind.
> 
> TV Land has fallen in recent years, with their new original sitcoms and reality shows. It used to be my go-to channel after Nick @ Nite gave the true classics the boot in favor of George Lopez marathons all year long. Now TV Land only houses All in the Family and The Jeffersons. I have to turn to Hallmark for I Love Lucy and Cheers.
> 
> ...


 
First of all, agreed on TV land, History Channel, Discovery Channel and several other "the name isn't reality show" channels that got away from what they were originally about. 

Crap, those are pretty much the shows I'd forgotten, especially Keenan and Kel (Welcome to Goodburger, home of the Goodburger...)

Ren & stimpy accidentally got snipped in my first quote, but that show has thankfully corrupted me forever. I watched the others a lot, too. 

also, that's a handy bit of info about Power Rangers-- I haven't watched it since the Turbo (?) or Space (?) runs, but the originals will always be my favorites-- bad Japanese fight scenes and plastic monsters are always awesome. Might have to arrange a viewing for old time's sake.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

All the good cartoons are gone. Now everything is computer animated and it looks retarded. 

I want Kenan and Kel back ;~;


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I want Kenan and Kel back ;~;



I second that

I dont even use my television anymore so i have no idea what todays TV is like


----------



## Jude (Aug 24, 2010)

When it comes to cartoons, there are three that I think are actually comparable to cartoons 6 or 7 years ago.

Chowder, Flapjack, and more recently, Adventure Time. More-so the first two.

EDIT: FFFFF--- Necro. Didn't even notice.


----------



## Willow (Aug 24, 2010)

Nickelodeon is pretty awful right about now. 

and I do realize this as a necro.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 24, 2010)

Gnome said:


> *Post the shows you miss.*
> 
> mine are:
> 
> ...


 
BBC, Hallmark, and SyFy channel.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 25, 2010)

Cartoon network. 10pm-6am.


----------



## Clutch (Aug 26, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Dexter's Lab
> Invader Zim
> Hey Arnold!


 
They still have Invader Zim on IO eather channel 122 or 124...


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 26, 2010)

I want a Courage OST, dammit ;^;


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 27, 2010)

Meh...you just have to know where to look for decent shows.  South Park is still up and running, and Supernatural is starting into it's 6th and final season in a few weeks (which if you haven't seen it you're REALLY missing out!).  And for those who are older and get HBO there's Penn and Teller's Bullsh*t, and The Big Bang Theory is starting up again in a month.

They're not all Jersey Shore and Vampire Diaries, you know (thank god!)


----------



## Clutch (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone here still watch Courage the Cowardly Dog? That's a good show!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 27, 2010)

Remember when CN promised the return of Looney Tunes early 2010? Didn't even last a month. When I saw a preview for the new Looney Tunes show coming in the future, I wanted to cut myself.


----------



## Clutch (Aug 27, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Remember when CN promised the return of Looney Tunes early 2010? Didn't even last a month. When I saw a preview for the new Looney Tunes show coming in the future, I wanted to cut myself.



I know can't they just bring back the Classic Looney Tunes...


----------



## Waffles (Aug 27, 2010)

"where has all the good TV gone?"
Long time agooo...
Where has all the goodTV gone?
Gone to graveyards, every one.
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn.
(^ song reference)


----------



## Jw (Aug 27, 2010)

Clutch said:


> I know can't they just bring back the Classic Looney Tunes...


I agree. I love them along with the old Tex Avery cartoons (who invented lots of the Loony Tunes characters), too. However they are too "politically incorrect" for the world now, evidently. 



Waffles said:


> "where has all the good TV gone?"
> Long time agooo...
> Where has all the goodTV gone?
> Gone to graveyards, every one.
> ...


 
psst-- Pete Seger, except TV instead of flowers and war references. 

[/musicnerd]


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 27, 2010)

Clutch said:


> I know can't they just bring back the Classic Looney Tunes...


 Seeing that the new show looks like the same CGI abortion as what Garfield has become makes me want to shoot a small animal in the face, or skull fuck Ted Turner.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm glad that shows end. I'm not some retard who thinks his favorite cartoon show be on forever.

Also, cartoons used to be mostly for adults, then mostly for kids, and now it's on its way back.

Oh, and nostalgia corrupts memories.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 27, 2010)

I just think it's terrible because everything is animated now. I loved cartoons, and I still like certain ones, but so many cartoons are computer animated now. It's not the same. ;~;


----------



## Ames (Aug 28, 2010)

TNG TNG TNG TNG TNG TNG 

:'C


----------

